# Laptop recommendations

## ndowens

I am looking for a laptop/notebook that will work with gentoo straight out of the box, like kernel has support for all the hardware in the lap/notebook w/o having to download ndiswrapper for wireless card and etc, needs to be $600 or less

----------

## Sachankara

The closest you'll get is the HP Compaq NX6xxx series. Though a few models comes with a Broadcom 4318 54Mb WiFi card - which I personally haven't gotten to work with the "in-kernel drivers". The ndiswrapper drivers works better anyway since they allow one to use the WiFi button on the laptop.

----------

## ndowens

All i see is the hp compaq v6000 series

----------

## Quinny

I've got a Dell Inspiron 510m, everything works, although I think I borked my internal bluetooth somehow...

Don't need to use any special wrappers, everything works with in-kernel drivers. (though I used the wireless drivers from portage, they're newer)

Don't know if they're still selling them, though... But I think most Dell's work out of the box with Linux now..

----------

## Kanniball

I have a Dell latitide 110L, and everything is working nicely.

It's a cheap laptop, wich performs nice for daily works.

----------

## fangorn

I have a HP/Compaq nx6325, which you can get for a nice low price (if you dont want dual core and 2 GB RAM of course  :Wink:  ). 

The Laptop works ok with kernel >=2.6.17. Wireless should work if you dont need wpa, I did not get wpa encryption to work with either in-kernel or ndiswrapper. Suspend to RAM does not work for me at the moment, but I did not put too much effort in there.

----------

## boniek

Get something on Intels Centrino. Everything should have f/oss drivers.

----------

## Sachankara

 *Sachankara wrote:*   

> The closest you'll get is the HP Compaq NX6xxx series. Though a few models comes with a Broadcom 4318 54Mb WiFi card - which I personally haven't gotten to work with the "in-kernel drivers".

 Tried Linux 2.6.18 with the latest and greatest patches, and now it works with the in-kernel drivers. WPA works just fine via wpa_supplicant too. The only problem is that one is limited to 11 Mb at the moment. Guess the drivers needs a bit more work (the button still doesn't work).

----------

## Sachankara

 *ndowens wrote:*   

> All i see is the hp compaq v6000 series

 Here's a couple of NC and NX laptops.

----------

## Phk

SONY Vaio VGN-FE31M

- Core2Duo (64bits) 1.8 (x2)

- 1GB DDR2 (1 slot free)

- nVidia 7600

- Wireless (ipw3945, easy to install  :Razz: )

- 160GB hd SATA

- 2.8kg

- best 15.4'' display i've ever seen... Sony's x-black dual-lamp

- check out the design  :Razz: 

Cheers  :Wink: 

----------

## menschmeier

look here:

www.transtec.de

www.transtec.co.uk

....

They provide laptops alreaydy installed with Linux (SuSE Enterpride Desktop 10)

menschmeier

----------

